# re-doing cuddy cabin ceiling material



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

when i purchased my boat, the cloth like fabric on the ceiling in my cuddy cabin reaked of mold and mildew, i couldnt stand the smell so i tore it out, now im left with a bare fiberglass like ceiling, just wondering if there is anything out there thats easy to install on the ceiling, i was leaning towards painting it, thinking that would be the easiest way, and pretty maintenance free, what does everyone think about that? yay or nay? any ideas?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The fabric store usually sells liner material. Check there. 

The paint idea is ok if your happy with the rough look.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

we tried the liner a few weeks backs, we had a hard time getting it to stick, we tried everything, even the spray adhesive, also, once we did get an area to stick, it was tough pulling it tigh to get the creases out without pulling the material down due to the glue being wet, we figure there has to be an easier way/method out there/


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The 3M SUPER 77 is the only spray adhesive that actually works. You have to spray both pieces and let it dry before applying the material.

Another thing... use a lightweight backer for the material... like a masonite.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Contact cement that you brush on worked for me. The liner they used on my boat was a [email protected] blue color. I pulled all of it off, cleaned up the spots on the fiberglass that still had fur on it with some sandpaper, then used the old liner as a template to cut out the new. I used a nice dark grey indoor/outdoor carpeting that wasn't too thick (from Lowe's). Depending on how many round surfaces you've got in the cabin, you might need something thinner made especially for the purpose. When you cut the new piece out, leave a little extra for overlap. It's easier to cut off the excess than add more. The contact cement is brushed on both surfaces, then let it set up some before you apply the liner. If you are doing a headliner, maybe apply the center first, then work out to the edges.

Workdog


----------

